# my new years babies



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they aren't goats,but i'm still very happy about my 4 new years babies.

they all look black, which i'm not terribly dissapointed, but i kinda was hoping for a blue or chocolate too

mom is my Best sr chocolate from convention, dad is a GC black

haven't gotten pictures of the babies yet


kinda worried, because the mother ( first time) hasn't produced any milk, i gave her a does of oxytocin to try and stimlate milk production, but if she doesn't the babies will have to go to my friends house to be raise by one of her moms


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I hope mom comes into milk and they arent all blacks ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol it'd be nice to have a chocolate or blue, but i'm fine without one, blacks are my main thing, and i have a blue waiting for me at a friends house, he's adorable


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! What beautiful rabbits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful rabbits  ...congrats............hope all works out.... :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great looking babies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well the doseof oxy kicked in and the babies and momma are all doing really well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is terrific .... congrats... :thumbup:


----------

